# EL84-Duda en polarización



## facur4 (Abr 3, 2010)

Hola estimados. Bueno decidí preguntarles a ustedes un tema que no estoy entendiendo bien. Resulta ser que estoy diseñando un amplificador de potencia en clase A con la válvula EL84 en la salida. Encontre un documento en donde están los pasos para diseñar un ampli pero basado en la PCL86. Las dudas son las siguientes. Si se fijan aquí http://www.datasheetcatalog.net/es/datasheets_pdf/E/L/8/4/EL84.shtml , tienen el datasheet de la marca Philips. En la parte de parámetros máximos figura Va y Vao que son los valores de las tensiones de ánodo. 
1)¿estas tensiones están referidas al cátodo? 
2)¿Porqué Va tiene valor distinto a Vao?¿será porque Vao es cuando está sin conducir (open)?
3)El fabricante dice en la parte de valores característicos trabajando en clase A que la tensión de ánodo sabe ser de 250 V, si yo quiero hacer una Máxima excursión simétrica (punto Q en el medio), entonces ¿Debo tener una tensión de alimentación cerca de los 500V para sacar un máximo aprovechamiento a la válvula? Desde ya muchas gracias


----------

